# White woman who dared speak out beaten to death with a hammer in S. Africa



## MacTheKnife

This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.  

As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.  

S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.

Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer


----------



## EvilCat Breath

You mean like the gang of Somali boys attacked people with hammers and metal bars here?


----------



## badger2

OP, the Express makes the page quasi-opaque for starters. Where is another report with pics of the (rural) victim?


----------



## BlackFlag

MacTheKnife said:


> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer


Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Tipsycatlover said:


> You mean like the gang of Somali boys attacked people with hammers and metal bars here?



Yes, that and much more.....this sort of thing is so common that people seem to have become innured to it...as long as it is happening to someone else....especially someone who they do not know most seem not to give a damn.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BlackFlag said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> 
> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, the Express makes the page quasi-opaque for starters. Where is another report with pics of the (rural) victim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.
Click to expand...


You do not want to hear about and if you are forced to hear about you will only make stupid apologies for it....so why come on here and waste your time and board space?   find a topic more to your liking.  Aka...like how some white guy raped a black woman....if you can find a case like that ...you might have to spend days looking...must be a case somewhere...in the last 10 yrs. at least.


----------



## BlackFlag

MacTheKnife said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> 
> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, the Express makes the page quasi-opaque for starters. Where is another report with pics of the (rural) victim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not want to hear about and if you are forced to hear about you will only make stupid apologies for it....so why come on here and waste your time and board space?   find a topic more to your liking.  Aka...like how some white guy raped a black woman....if you can find a case like that ...you might have to spend days looking...must be a case somewhere...in the last 10 yrs. at least.
Click to expand...

I’m telling you the reason it happens.  Not making excuses for it.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Africans cannot be domesticated.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.



You took me off ignore?   Please put me back on.  I prefer not to waste time with black racists.

Irregardless........negroes get more publicity about these rare cases when one is actually killed by a white person than anyone else....usually headline news even if the negro is a criminal with a rap sheet as long as your arm and deserves to be put down like a rabid dog.


----------



## Moonglow

Tipsycatlover said:


> You mean like the gang of Somali boys attacked people with hammers and metal bars here?


Nope that was another genocide...


----------



## MacTheKnife

*White farmers in South Africa have the most dangerous job in the country, says civil rights group AfriForum*
*Claims farmers are twice as likely to be murdered than police and killed at four times rate of wider community*
*AfriForum claimed there had already been 109 attacks which left 15 white farm workers dead so far this year*
*Figures can't be verified because the government has refused to release farm murder statistics since 2007*
*Some killings are reported to have been barbaric and involve torture, rape and slaughter in front of families*
*Government denies whites are targeted and says farm murders are part of South Africa's wider crime problem*
*Ernst Roets, AfriForum's vice president, claimed that 'political factors' were fuelling violent attacks on farmers*
*Peter Dutton last week announced plans to fast-track white South African farmers through refugee program*
*South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
*


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Africans cannot be domesticated.



That is the root of the problem....genetics.  

You can take a monkey out of the jungle but you cannot take the jungle out of the monkey.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Many white farmers have already fled to a friendly country.  They went to Russia.


----------



## MacTheKnife

DigitalDrifter said:


> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.



I can understand ....sort of... people not being really interested in a far a way country and what is happening there....just like back in the 30's when reports started coming in about a funny little fellow with a weird mustache....not our concern.

Unfortunately, whilst our situation here in the homeland is not as bad as the one white s. africans are up against....we are getting there...and not in a slow manner

New DOJ Statistics on Race and Violent Crime - American Renaissance


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Guess we shouldn't be surprised white people will be killed, when you have black leaders talking like this:

Friday, 14 December 2018
*White Genocide? South African Politician: Kill Whites, “Their Women,” and “Their Children”*


*“For every one black person we will kill five white people,” bellowed the South African political leader.

“We’ll kill their women, we’ll kill their children, we’ll kill anything we find in our way.”

The comments shocked many, but here’s what’s more shocking: They’re not all that unusual in today’s South Africa.

As Gateway Pundit reports, “Andile Mngxitama, president of Black First Land First (BLF), was upset about a taxi dispute when he made the threats in a rally last weekend. His supporters roared with delight as he called for the murder of white people.”

The Daily Mail provides more detail, writing that Mngxitama

tells the cheering crowd: “For each one person that is being killed by the taxi industry, we will kill five white people.”

“For every one black person we will kill five white people.”

“For every one of us, we'll kill five white people. We’ll kill their children, we’ll kill their women, we’ll kill anything that we find in our way.”

Mngxitama then beckons the crowd: “For every one of them, we’ll kill how many?”

And they chant back: “Five,” Mngxitama repeats, “For every one of them?” and they respond, “Five.”

This back-and-forth is repeated several times until Mngxitama continues his rant and even 

White Genocide? South African Politician: Kill Whites, “Their Women,” and “Their Children”
*


----------



## Vastator

DigitalDrifter said:


> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.


And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Vastator said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
Click to expand...


Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

You know they have programs to sponsor whites in SA. 

South African Family Relief Project NPC

Of course the k!ke run media would never report on such a thing. The same as they are silent on THIS genocide.


----------



## Vastator

DigitalDrifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct. Or better yet, assist them in taking back the country they built.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Vastator said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
Click to expand...


Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

MacTheKnife said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> 
> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP, the Express makes the page quasi-opaque for starters. Where is another report with pics of the (rural) victim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not want to hear about and if you are forced to hear about you will only make stupid apologies for it....so why come on here and waste your time and board space?   find a topic more to your liking.  Aka...like how some white guy raped a black woman....if you can find a case like that ...you might have to spend days looking...must be a case somewhere...in the last 10 yrs. at least.
Click to expand...


I believe he was being serious and he's correct.  That's basically the reason for it.


----------



## Vastator

MacTheKnife said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
Click to expand...

SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.


----------



## BlackFlag

Vastator said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
Click to expand...

The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history


----------



## MacTheKnife

Vastator said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
Click to expand...


Generation after generation of Americans have been indoctrinated by the public schools to believe it is wrong for white folk to look after other white folks....all other races look after their own.


American Renaissance


----------



## BlackFlag

MacTheKnife said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generation after generation of Americans have been indoctrinated by the public schools to believe it is wrong for white folk to look after other white folks....all other races look after their own.
> 
> 
> American Renaissance
Click to expand...

That’s not true.  But we’ve learned that colonialism and slavery were incredibly harmful, often genocidal, to their victims.


----------



## Vastator

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
Click to expand...

More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.


----------



## MacTheKnife

21 Harsh Truths Black People Don’t Want to Hear

Not that I agree with all the above...but I like to be fair....aka present a view from one of their own....much of what he says is correct....certainly the part about Negroes learning to look within and try and help themselves.


----------



## BlackFlag

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
Click to expand...

SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?


----------



## Vastator

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
Click to expand...

South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all. 
And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.


----------



## BlackFlag

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> 
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
Click to expand...

Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.


----------



## Vastator

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> 
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.
Click to expand...

Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there. 
As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.


----------



## BlackFlag

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> 
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there.
> As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.
Click to expand...

Oppressive murderers thinking they are benevolent has been pretty standard for oppressive regimes throughout history.  Now you reap what you sow.  In the future, advise your people against founding oppressive and murderous regimes.


----------



## Vastator

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> 
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there.
> As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oppressive murderers thinking they are benevolent has been pretty standard for oppressive regimes throughout history.  Now you reap what you sow.  In the future, advise your people against founding oppressive and murderous regimes.
Click to expand...

More ignorance... It’s just about the only thing you seem proud of. It is after all what you display so often here. And proud you should be. It’s the only thing you’ve ever earned in life.   And you deserve full credit for it.


----------



## BlackFlag

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there.
> As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oppressive murderers thinking they are benevolent has been pretty standard for oppressive regimes throughout history.  Now you reap what you sow.  In the future, advise your people against founding oppressive and murderous regimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorance... It’s just about the only thing you seem proud of. It is after all what you display so often here. And proud you should be. It’s the only thing you’ve ever earned in life.   And you deserve full credit for it.
Click to expand...

That’s fine.  Meanwhile SA will continue to reap what it sowed.


----------



## Vastator

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there.
> As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oppressive murderers thinking they are benevolent has been pretty standard for oppressive regimes throughout history.  Now you reap what you sow.  In the future, advise your people against founding oppressive and murderous regimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorance... It’s just about the only thing you seem proud of. It is after all what you display so often here. And proud you should be. It’s the only thing you’ve ever earned in life.   And you deserve full credit for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine.  Meanwhile SA will continue to reap what it sowed.
Click to expand...

Indeed. But not in the way you’d like to think. The negros have been steadily reaping what they’ve sown. And the decline shall only continue. Unfortunately for the white founders; they’ll reap the natural consequences of allowing negros to immigrate to the point of becoming a majority. A sobering example of what all western nations should take heed of.


----------



## Vastator

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there.
> As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Oppressive murderers thinking they are benevolent has been pretty standard for oppressive regimes throughout history.  Now you reap what you sow.  In the future, advise your people against founding oppressive and murderous regimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorance... It’s just about the only thing you seem proud of. It is after all what you display so often here. And proud you should be. It’s the only thing you’ve ever earned in life.   And you deserve full credit for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fine.  Meanwhile SA will continue to reap what it sowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. But not in the way you’d like to think. The negros have been steadily reaping what they’ve sown. And the decline shall only continue. Unfortunately for the white founders; they’ll reap the natural consequences of allowing negros to immigrate to the point of becoming a majority. A sobering example of what all western nations should take heed of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s retarded but whatever.  Nobody listens to your type.
Click to expand...

Not true. You, and your substanceless one liners are quite fixated. Even when having nothing of consequence to add to the discussion you seek my attention, and in it your own self validation.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> 
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
Click to expand...


Exactly right....there has never been a viable nation once negroes get control of it.

Just like Ameican cities....when the negroes take over...everything goes to hell.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> 
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
Click to expand...


Blacks are incapable of governing themselves.........not a viable black nation anywhere in Africa....as soon as they take over--everything goes to hell.

Escape From Detroit: The Collapse of America’s Black Metropolis, by Paul Kersey - American Renaissance


----------



## MacTheKnife

BlackFlag said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generation after generation of Americans have been indoctrinated by the public schools to believe it is wrong for white folk to look after other white folks....all other races look after their own.
> 
> 
> American Renaissance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s not true.  But we’ve learned that colonialism and slavery were incredibly harmful, often genocidal, to their victims.
Click to expand...


Oh really...like where?


----------



## Vastator

MacTheKnife said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> 
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are incapable of governing themselves.........not a viable black nation anywhere in Africa....as soon as they take over--everything goes to hell.
> 
> Escape From Detroit: The Collapse of America’s Black Metropolis, by Paul Kersey - American Renaissance
Click to expand...

There is a reason negro cultures can not replicate other races societal success. The over-arching societal IQ doesn’t allow for it. “Threshold 97”... Which also explains why as a nation, negro countries perform better on the whole with a “strongman” leader; or under white rule. Rather than the limitless failures gleaned by trying to replicate such alien ideas such as democracy...


----------



## MacTheKnife

The extinction of the White S. Afrikaner

Rita Kufandarerwa: The sad extinction of the South African white Afrikaner


----------



## Frankeneinstein

MacTheKnife said:


> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores. Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer


The only white folks pretend to care about racism and misogyny at all are the ones desperate to cover it up and make excuses for it, for them the accusations of racism and misogyny are just a means of access to power and the vault, nothing else


----------



## MacTheKnife

Vastator said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> 
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are incapable of governing themselves.........not a viable black nation anywhere in Africa....as soon as they take over--everything goes to hell.
> 
> Escape From Detroit: The Collapse of America’s Black Metropolis, by Paul Kersey - American Renaissance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a reason negro cultures can not replicate other races societal success. The over-arching societal IQ doesn’t allow for it. “Threshold 97”... Which also explains why as a nation, negro countries perform better on the whole with a “strongman” leader; or under white rule. Rather than the limitless failures gleaned by trying to replicate such alien ideas such as democracy...
Click to expand...


It's Time for Black America to Blame Black America


----------



## MacTheKnife

It is impossible to have a honest discussion about Negroes on most message boards...this one is somewhat better than most of them in regards to that...but look how quickly this thread was shunted to the back of the bus.


----------



## Vastator

MacTheKnife said:


> It is impossible to have a honest discussion about Negroes on most message boards...this one is somewhat better than most of them in regards to that...but look how quickly this thread was shunted to the back of the bus.


And as long as such things happen; no meaningful solution will ever be arrived at...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

If Whites need to accept Blacks in Europe, why don't Blacks in Africa have to accept Whites in Africa?


----------



## MacTheKnife

Vastator said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible to have a honest discussion about Negroes on most message boards...this one is somewhat better than most of them in regards to that...but look how quickly this thread was shunted to the back of the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as such things happen; no meaningful solution will ever be arrived at...
Click to expand...


Exactly ....if the problem cannot be identified there can be no solution...no politician with any sense dares to address the racial mess in America because if he did he would immediately be labeled a racist by the msm.

The Boris archive: Africa is a mess, but we can’t blame colonialism | Coffee House


----------



## MacTheKnife

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If Whites need to accept Blacks in Europe, why don't Blacks in Africa have to accept Whites in Africa?



Because of of the ole double standard.  Anytime ....anything whatsoever comes up that has anything to do with whites vs.  blacks there is a double standard at play.

Racial Double Standards, by Walter E.Williams


----------



## MacTheKnife

I have said it before but it cannot be said enough.

It may I appear that I blame the Negroes for the racial mess in America...no...the ones really to blame are the white liberals.

Can you blame a snake if it bites a little girl whilst she tries to pick it up and clutch it to her bosom?...no...it is just the nature of the snake to do that...that is the way he was born...he is not responsible.

Likewise the Negro...we cannot blame him for his behavior...that was just the way he was born...it is his genetics....and he is not responsible for that.



But white folks who want to constantly preach racism from their ivory towers at prestigious universities....they are to be held accountable and should be held accountable for constantly trying to blame all our problems on white racism because they should know better.

The only way we can break the stranglehold 'racism' has on America ...I mean this incessant need or desire by liberals to blame all our problems on evil white racists....is to embrace racism.

There is nothing wrong with racial realism...it is just a recognition of the role genetics plays in human behavior.

It is really not a matter of who is superior but simply a matter of the major differences between the white and black race....even Abraham Lincoln recognized that

.
Quote from Abraham Lincoln


​





"I will say then that I am not, nor ever have been in favor of bringing about in anyway the social and political equality of the white and black races - that I am not nor ever have been in favor of making voters or jurors of negroes, nor of qualifying them to hold office, nor to intermarry with white people; and I will say in addition to this that there is a physical difference between the white and black races which I believe will forever forbid the two races living together on terms of social and political equality. And inasmuch as they cannot so live, while they do remain together there must be the position of superior and inferior, and I as much as any other man am in favor of having the superior position assigned to the white race. I say upon this occasion I do not perceive that because the white man is to have the superior position the negro should be denied everything."


----------



## Vastator

MacTheKnife said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Whites need to accept Blacks in Europe, why don't Blacks in Africa have to accept Whites in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of of the ole double standard.  Anytime ....anything whatsoever comes up that has anything to do with whites vs.  blacks there is a double standard at play.
> 
> Racial Double Standards, by Walter E.Williams
Click to expand...

Interesting. Isn’t it? You never see these discussions take place in any other dichotomy... And the venue is always padded to assuage the ego of the lowest common denominator...


----------



## Vastator

MacTheKnife said:


> I have said it before but it cannot be said enough.
> 
> It may I appear that I blame the Negroes for the racial mess in America...no...the ones really to blame are the white liberals.
> 
> Can you blame a snake if it bites a little girl whilst she tries to pick it up and clutch it to her bosom?...no...it is just the nature of the snake to do that...that is the way he was born...he is not responsible.
> 
> Likewise the Negro...we cannot blame him for his behavior...that was just the way he was born...it is his genetics....and he is not responsible for that.
> 
> But white folks who want to constantly preach racism from their ivory towers at prestigious universities....they are to be held accountable and should be held accountable for constantly trying to blame all our problems on white racism because they should know better.


I agree. And until all races want to get real about our differences;  the fruitless debate will continue.


----------



## flacaltenn

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like bit the hand that fed them. Literally. SA used to produce food in such abundance that they gave food aid to most of Africa. Now they cannot even feed themselves. They turned on their benefactors, and are paying the price for it.
> 
> 
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there.
> As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oppressive murderers thinking they are benevolent has been pretty standard for oppressive regimes throughout history.  Now you reap what you sow.  In the future, advise your people against founding oppressive and murderous regimes.
Click to expand...


You'd be right if there was a track record of good governance and peace in "liberated" Black Africa.. But there's not.. Just a litany of strong man dictators and syphillitic despots ENCOURAGING tribal conflict... If that's your vision of Eden on Earth -- you're pretty warped..  Poverty, disease, brutality, corruption... Some of those EASILY overcome by the natural riches of these countries.... 

They are NOT better off as independent tribal war zones or corruptocracies.. 

Doesn't mean I LIKE colonial rule.. Doesn't mean I don't see your point.. But hey -- YOU IGNORE the black on black genocides and don't pester me to send troops UN or otherwise to halt the bloodshed and pain..  M- Kay???   Let's see how long YOU can sit by and watch another Rhodesia--Zimbabwe or Ugandan Idi Amin torament and KILL their country and it's people...


----------



## BlackFlag

flacaltenn said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA was fine before colonists stole the native’s land and slaughtered them.  If they’re the ones paying a price, why are you the one here snowflaking out about it?
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was nearly uninhabited but for a sparse population of hunter gatherers. The overwhelming proportion of the negros who live there today, are the progeny of other African nations who migrated to South Africa, after the whites made a nation of it. In other words; once whites did all the work. The negros did so in order to bask in the shade that the white man provided, and enjoy the prosperity they offered.  Then... they wanted more. They wanted it all.
> And predictably... when they got it; they ran it into the ground in record time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want sympathy?  You reap what you sow.  Learn not to oppress people.  Drive that urge out of your genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your ignorance in general; you are specifically ignorant about the History, and founding of SA. No shocker there.
> As for reaping what they’ve sown..? Not hardly. They showed benevolence, and shared their prosperity with negros. And now they’re paying the obvious price for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oppressive murderers thinking they are benevolent has been pretty standard for oppressive regimes throughout history.  Now you reap what you sow.  In the future, advise your people against founding oppressive and murderous regimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be right if there was a track record of good governance and peace in "liberated" Black Africa.. But there's not.. Just a litany of strong man dictators and syphillitic despots ENCOURAGING tribal conflict... If that's your vision of Eden on Earth -- you're pretty warped..  Poverty, disease, brutality, corruption... Some of those EASILY overcome by the natural riches of these countries....
> 
> They are NOT better off as independent tribal war zones or corruptocracies..
> 
> Doesn't mean I LIKE colonial rule.. Doesn't mean I don't see your point.. But hey -- YOU IGNORE the black on black genocides and don't pester me to send troops UN or otherwise to halt the bloodshed and pain..  M- Kay???   Let's see how long YOU can sit by and watch another Rhodesia--Zimbabwe or Ugandan Idi Amin torament and KILL their country and it's people...
Click to expand...

Would you call world wars 1 and 2 white on white genocide?  What about all the other times white people slaughtered each other?

If it had been black people who stole gunpowder tech from the Chinese, and then raped and slaughtered across Europe during the colonial age instead of whites in Africa and the Americas, would you be defending them?  Would you praise their benevolence when one day Europeans rose up against them?

Go fuck yourself


----------



## flacaltenn

BlackFlag said:


> Would you call world wars 1 and 2 white on white genocide? What about all the other times white people slaughtered each other?



Big diff between CIVIL wars and world wars.. Civil wars are a FAILURE of your government. World wars are a failure of diplomacy.. Not the same.. 



BlackFlag said:


> If it had been black people who stole gunpowder tech from the Chinese, and then raped and slaughtered across Europe during the colonial age instead of whites in Africa and the Americas, would you be defending them? Would you praise their benevolence when one day Europeans rose up against them?



Lots of prerequisites there.. Africa would have had to have been capable of projection of trade.. Meaning that THEY did the long route trades and established international relations and the ability to project force to PROTECT that commerce.. ALL BEFORE they could steal and slaughter.. 

Instead, the traders came to THEM. And the results of the "transactions" are legendary and evil.... Colonization and hegemony are available only to the current highest civilizations.. That's the way it works.. 



BlackFlag said:


> Go fuck yourself



Not necessary at all.  Thanks for caring asswipe..,..


----------



## BlackFlag

flacaltenn said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call world wars 1 and 2 white on white genocide? What about all the other times white people slaughtered each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big diff between CIVIL wars and world wars.. Civil wars are a FAILURE of your government. World wars are a failure of diplomacy.. Not the same..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it had been black people who stole gunpowder tech from the Chinese, and then raped and slaughtered across Europe during the colonial age instead of whites in Africa and the Americas, would you be defending them? Would you praise their benevolence when one day Europeans rose up against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of prerequisites there.. Africa would have had to have been capable of projection of trade.. Meaning that THEY did the long route trades and established international relations and the ability to project force to PROTECT that commerce.. ALL BEFORE they could steal and slaughter..
> 
> Instead, the traders came to THEM. And the results of the "transactions" are legendary and evil.... Colonization and hegemony are available only to the current highest civilizations.. That's the way it works..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessary at all.  Thanks for caring asswipe..,..
Click to expand...

So you dismissed the white on white MASS GENOCIDE with some stupid bullshit about.... world wars not being the same as civil wars?  What in the fucking Christ are you talking about?

Then you went on to defend Colonial genocide with "that's how it works."

Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors.  If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.


----------



## flacaltenn

BlackFlag said:


> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors. If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.



So you think there's no oppression or lack of freedom and peace and tranquility and prosperity BECAUSE these countries now have "self-rule"? You LIKE oppressive governments simply because they're no longer white or colonial?  

Like I said, no whimpers then when the GENOCIDAL tribal massacres and massive economic failures call for our intervention...


----------



## flacaltenn

BlackFlag said:


> So you dismissed the white on white MASS GENOCIDE with some stupid bullshit about.... world wars not being the same as civil wars? What in the fucking Christ are you talking about?



Told you --- Civil wars are failures of CURRENT govts.. And indication that self-rule ain't all it's cracked up to be on that continent... World wars are not truly genocide. You use that term fairly loosely.. They are MILITARY conflicts brought about by failure of diplomacy -- not governments... 

Focus...


----------



## BlackFlag

flacaltenn said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors. If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think there's no oppression or lack of freedom and peace and tranquility and prosperity BECAUSE these countries now have "self-rule"? You LIKE oppressive governments simply because they're no longer white or colonial?
> 
> Like I said, no whimpers then when the GENOCIDAL tribal massacres and massive economic failures call for our intervention...
Click to expand...

I am telling you that things happen for a reason.  Actions have consequences.  If you disagree, then go on blaming colored folk.  I HATE oppressive governments, but your stupid ass is defending them in this thread.  I have not defended the actions of the current governments, just attacked your type for defending the oppressive governments that preceded them.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BlackFlag said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call world wars 1 and 2 white on white genocide? What about all the other times white people slaughtered each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big diff between CIVIL wars and world wars.. Civil wars are a FAILURE of your government. World wars are a failure of diplomacy.. Not the same..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it had been black people who stole gunpowder tech from the Chinese, and then raped and slaughtered across Europe during the colonial age instead of whites in Africa and the Americas, would you be defending them? Would you praise their benevolence when one day Europeans rose up against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of prerequisites there.. Africa would have had to have been capable of projection of trade.. Meaning that THEY did the long route trades and established international relations and the ability to project force to PROTECT that commerce.. ALL BEFORE they could steal and slaughter..
> 
> Instead, the traders came to THEM. And the results of the "transactions" are legendary and evil.... Colonization and hegemony are available only to the current highest civilizations.. That's the way it works..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessary at all.  Thanks for caring asswipe..,..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dismissed the white on white MASS GENOCIDE with some stupid bullshit about.... world wars not being the same as civil wars?  What in the fucking Christ are you talking about?
> 
> Then you went on to defend Colonial genocide with "that's how it works."
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors.  If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
Click to expand...



The Whites in South Africa were forced by America and other western nations...principally England... to end Apartheid and yield power to the blacks...not at all like how you try to explain it.

*Reagan’s policy of constructive engagement, , led to the passage of economic sanctions in Congress under the 1986 Comprehensive Anti-Apartheid Act, which was the most effective policy to help facilitate the end of South African apartheid.*


----------



## BlackFlag

flacaltenn said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dismissed the white on white MASS GENOCIDE with some stupid bullshit about.... world wars not being the same as civil wars? What in the fucking Christ are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told you --- Civil wars are failures of CURRENT govts.. And indication that self-rule ain't all it's cracked up to be on that continent... World wars are not truly genocide. You use that term fairly loosely.. They are MILITARY conflicts brought about by failure of diplomacy -- not governments...
> 
> Focus...
Click to expand...

Excuses, excuses.  All wars are failures of diplomacy.  If you think white people slaughtering over 100 million of their own is fine because it's just a "failure of diplomacy," then you are no different than those that are fine with all of history's white on white genocides.


----------



## BlackFlag

MacTheKnife said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call world wars 1 and 2 white on white genocide? What about all the other times white people slaughtered each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big diff between CIVIL wars and world wars.. Civil wars are a FAILURE of your government. World wars are a failure of diplomacy.. Not the same..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it had been black people who stole gunpowder tech from the Chinese, and then raped and slaughtered across Europe during the colonial age instead of whites in Africa and the Americas, would you be defending them? Would you praise their benevolence when one day Europeans rose up against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of prerequisites there.. Africa would have had to have been capable of projection of trade.. Meaning that THEY did the long route trades and established international relations and the ability to project force to PROTECT that commerce.. ALL BEFORE they could steal and slaughter..
> 
> Instead, the traders came to THEM. And the results of the "transactions" are legendary and evil.... Colonization and hegemony are available only to the current highest civilizations.. That's the way it works..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessary at all.  Thanks for caring asswipe..,..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dismissed the white on white MASS GENOCIDE with some stupid bullshit about.... world wars not being the same as civil wars?  What in the fucking Christ are you talking about?
> 
> Then you went on to defend Colonial genocide with "that's how it works."
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors.  If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Whites in South Africa were forced by America and other western nations...principally England... to end Apartheid and yield power to the blacks...not at all like how you try to explain it.
> 
> *Reagan’s policy of constructive engagement, , led to the passage of economic sanctions in Congress under the 1986 Comprehensive Anti-Apartheid Act, which was the most effective policy to help facilitate the end of South African apartheid.*
Click to expand...

What do you want from me?  Do you want me to say white people should have just killed all the black people there or kicked them out of the land?  Fuck you.


----------



## MacTheKnife

BlackFlag said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors. If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think there's no oppression or lack of freedom and peace and tranquility and prosperity BECAUSE these countries now have "self-rule"? You LIKE oppressive governments simply because they're no longer white or colonial?
> 
> Like I said, no whimpers then when the GENOCIDAL tribal massacres and massive economic failures call for our intervention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am telling you that things happen for a reason.  Actions have consequences.  If you disagree, then go on blaming colored folk.  I HATE oppressive governments, but your stupid ass is defending them in this thread.  I have not defended the actions of the current governments, just attacked your type for defending the oppressive governments that preceded them.
Click to expand...


You keep demonstrating your ignorance of Africa...black folks need to learn the real history.

More SA Blacks Are Saying Apartheid Life Was Better


----------



## BlackFlag

MacTheKnife said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors. If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think there's no oppression or lack of freedom and peace and tranquility and prosperity BECAUSE these countries now have "self-rule"? You LIKE oppressive governments simply because they're no longer white or colonial?
> 
> Like I said, no whimpers then when the GENOCIDAL tribal massacres and massive economic failures call for our intervention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am telling you that things happen for a reason.  Actions have consequences.  If you disagree, then go on blaming colored folk.  I HATE oppressive governments, but your stupid ass is defending them in this thread.  I have not defended the actions of the current governments, just attacked your type for defending the oppressive governments that preceded them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep demonstrating your ignorance of Africa...black folks need to learn the real history.
> 
> More SA Blacks Are Saying Apartheid Life Was Better
Click to expand...

A lot of American colonists thought life was better under the British during and after the revolution, too.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## flacaltenn

BlackFlag said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors. If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think there's no oppression or lack of freedom and peace and tranquility and prosperity BECAUSE these countries now have "self-rule"? You LIKE oppressive governments simply because they're no longer white or colonial?
> 
> Like I said, no whimpers then when the GENOCIDAL tribal massacres and massive economic failures call for our intervention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am telling you that things happen for a reason.  Actions have consequences.  If you disagree, then go on blaming colored folk.  I HATE oppressive governments, but your stupid ass is defending them in this thread.  I have not defended the actions of the current governments, just attacked your type for defending the oppressive governments that preceded them.
Click to expand...


We agree on evils of colonialism to a point.  You can control tribal hostilities and corruption TO A POINT with either a ruthless syphillitic dictator like Idi Amin or Mugabe OR you can have colonial occupation... The idea that ONE way is WAY worse than the other is debatable in terms of body count and suffering.. 

NEITHER way is anything I'd support...   But the reality is --- "freeing the bonds of colonialism" did not produce spectacular results in most cases...


----------



## MacTheKnife

BlackFlag said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call world wars 1 and 2 white on white genocide? What about all the other times white people slaughtered each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big diff between CIVIL wars and world wars.. Civil wars are a FAILURE of your government. World wars are a failure of diplomacy.. Not the same..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it had been black people who stole gunpowder tech from the Chinese, and then raped and slaughtered across Europe during the colonial age instead of whites in Africa and the Americas, would you be defending them? Would you praise their benevolence when one day Europeans rose up against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of prerequisites there.. Africa would have had to have been capable of projection of trade.. Meaning that THEY did the long route trades and established international relations and the ability to project force to PROTECT that commerce.. ALL BEFORE they could steal and slaughter..
> 
> Instead, the traders came to THEM. And the results of the "transactions" are legendary and evil.... Colonization and hegemony are available only to the current highest civilizations.. That's the way it works..
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessary at all.  Thanks for caring asswipe..,..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dismissed the white on white MASS GENOCIDE with some stupid bullshit about.... world wars not being the same as civil wars?  What in the fucking Christ are you talking about?
> 
> Then you went on to defend Colonial genocide with "that's how it works."
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors.  If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Whites in South Africa were forced by America and other western nations...principally England... to end Apartheid and yield power to the blacks...not at all like how you try to explain it.
> 
> *Reagan’s policy of constructive engagement, , led to the passage of economic sanctions in Congress under the 1986 Comprehensive Anti-Apartheid Act, which was the most effective policy to help facilitate the end of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you want from me?  Do you want me to say white people should have just killed all the black people there or kicked them out of the land?  Fuck you.
Click to expand...


hehheh  Get a grip boyo......one should never let the truth distress them.  When one finally comes to understand they have been wrong they have a choice ....double down and keep trying to dissiminate the lies or recognize the error of your ways and and start propagating the truth...not lies.

Now you and those like you in reality are causing a lot of strife right here in America...literally ripping the nation apart.  Yet...none dare call it treason.

If America falls apart do you think our enemies will just stand on the sidelines and ignore the situation?  No way....they will take advantage of it.  Who ---would you prefer to
step in and establish law, order and productivity in America?  China?  Russia?  the muslims?

Or perhaps some European conglomerate in alliance with one of the above?

Irregardless....if we become a vassal state of any of the above or some other powerful nation...do you think life would be better for you?


----------



## BlackFlag

flacaltenn said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors. If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think there's no oppression or lack of freedom and peace and tranquility and prosperity BECAUSE these countries now have "self-rule"? You LIKE oppressive governments simply because they're no longer white or colonial?
> 
> Like I said, no whimpers then when the GENOCIDAL tribal massacres and massive economic failures call for our intervention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am telling you that things happen for a reason.  Actions have consequences.  If you disagree, then go on blaming colored folk.  I HATE oppressive governments, but your stupid ass is defending them in this thread.  I have not defended the actions of the current governments, just attacked your type for defending the oppressive governments that preceded them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree on evils of colonialism to a point.  You can control tribal hostilities and corruption TO A POINT with either a ruthless syphillitic dictator like Idi Amin or Mugabe OR you can have colonial occupation... The idea that ONE way is WAY worse than the other is debatable in terms of body count and suffering..
> 
> NEITHER way is anything I'd support...   But the reality is --- "freeing the bonds of colonialism" did not produce spectacular results in most cases...
Click to expand...

The "bonds of colonialism" should never have existed in the first place.  We are in the 21st century now.  We have the entirety of history to examine and learn from.  We have hindsight now.  It was wrong of our ancestors to rape and steal from everyone they encountered.  But we can't do anything about that.

The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism."  And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something.  You're judging Africa on a few decades.


----------



## MacTheKnife

One thing regarding African History that has not even been mentioned and it was very devastating to Africans.  It was the Arab forays into africa to impress slaves.

10 Facts About The Arab Enslavement Of Black People Not Taught In Schools

The chilling details of the Arab Slave Trade in Africa and the barbaric castration of black boys - Face2Face Africa


----------



## MacTheKnife

BlackFlag said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what fucking else is "how it works." It's how every once in a while the invaded rise up and topple their oppressors. If you don't like it, tell it to the barrel of the invaded's rifle as they blast you with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think there's no oppression or lack of freedom and peace and tranquility and prosperity BECAUSE these countries now have "self-rule"? You LIKE oppressive governments simply because they're no longer white or colonial?
> 
> Like I said, no whimpers then when the GENOCIDAL tribal massacres and massive economic failures call for our intervention...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am telling you that things happen for a reason.  Actions have consequences.  If you disagree, then go on blaming colored folk.  I HATE oppressive governments, but your stupid ass is defending them in this thread.  I have not defended the actions of the current governments, just attacked your type for defending the oppressive governments that preceded them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree on evils of colonialism to a point.  You can control tribal hostilities and corruption TO A POINT with either a ruthless syphillitic dictator like Idi Amin or Mugabe OR you can have colonial occupation... The idea that ONE way is WAY worse than the other is debatable in terms of body count and suffering..
> 
> NEITHER way is anything I'd support...   But the reality is --- "freeing the bonds of colonialism" did not produce spectacular results in most cases...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "bonds of colonialism" should never have existed in the first place.  We are in the 21st century now.  We have the entirety of history to examine and learn from.  We have hindsight now.  It was wrong of our ancestors to rape and steal from everyone they encountered.  But we can't do anything about that.
> 
> The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism."  And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something.  You're judging Africa on a few decades.
Click to expand...


Colonialism was very good for africa................
*10 Surprising Upsides To Colonialism*


----------



## flacaltenn

BlackFlag said:


> The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism." And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something. You're judging Africa on a few decades.



You got a point.. It took a Civil War with the worst casualties in our military history to get it right. But -- we never had the level of sickness, despair, poverty and insecurity OUTSIDE of that Civil war to thwart us.. 

And it's not really just "decades" for Africa.  There were transitions to self-rule going on as PART of the "development plan".. Hard to have a democratic nation state in a nation that's floundering in Civil rights, economic security, education, tribal tensions, etc.. 

You CAN argue that the Cold war and outside political influences are STILL OCCURING there... AFTER the French, Britain, German, Spanish were long gone. By the current superpowers like china, russia, US, angling for influence and stoking wars between Marxism and Capitalism, democracy and cultural tribal rule. 

And then you have the environmentalists who want them to have solar panels and organic farming and NO widespread industrial or transportation growth to save the planet.. AND are kinda fond of "population control" programs as well... 

EVERYONE'S got an agenda for the African continent.. What they NEED is LEADERSHIP to stand up to all this nannying and actually DEVELOP their nations in a culturally appropriate way without the rest of world coercing into plans and structures that aren't comfortable....


----------



## MacTheKnife

Will China gobble up Africa.........Africa: Beware of China's New Colonialism


'No strings attached' to Africa investment, says China's Xi - Where to Get Finance - Finance News

What Chinese College Students Think About Race - American Renaissance


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MacTheKnife said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took me off ignore?   Please put me back on.  I prefer not to waste time with black racists.
> 
> Irregardless........negroes get more publicity about these rare cases when one is actually killed by a white person than anyone else....usually headline news even if the negro is a criminal with a rap sheet as long as your arm and deserves to be put down like a rabid dog.
Click to expand...


You want a racist look in the mirror ass clown that is your racist.  You start a thread about a white woman murdered in S. Africa, but will ignore a black woman murdered by police in America.  What a freakin joke.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Superbadbrutha said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You took me off ignore?   Please put me back on.  I prefer not to waste time with black racists.
> 
> Irregardless........negroes get more publicity about these rare cases when one is actually killed by a white person than anyone else....usually headline news even if the negro is a criminal with a rap sheet as long as your arm and deserves to be put down like a rabid dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a racist look in the mirror ass clown that is your racist.  You start a thread about a white woman murdered in S. Africa, but will ignore a black woman murdered by police in America.  What a freakin joke.
Click to expand...


Tad slow on the uptake satchmo....I have no problem with white racists.....heheh

More white folk are killed by police than negroes.

If negroes learned not to back talk someone with a gun and a badge to kill...it might not happen so much.

anyhow do not come on here and talk about da poleeece killing Negroes when other Negroes kill other negroes at a higher rate than anyone....not even to mention how many more would be killed if it were not fo da poleeece.  Git mah drift dere boyo?  hehheh


----------



## Marion Morrison

Superbadbrutha said:


> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.



Police murder unarmed, innocent people with equal opportunity.



DigitalDrifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.
Click to expand...


I suppose we're not, but Russia already is.



BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
Click to expand...


Yeah, like in Haiti.



flacaltenn said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism." And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something. You're judging Africa on a few decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a point.. It took a Civil War with the worst casualties in our military history to get it right. But -- we never had the level of sickness, despair, poverty and insecurity OUTSIDE of that Civil war to thwart us..
> 
> And it's not really just "decades" for Africa.  There were transitions to self-rule going on as PART of the "development plan".. Hard to have a democratic nation state in a nation that's floundering in Civil rights, economic security, education, tribal tensions, etc..
> 
> You CAN argue that the Cold war and outside political influences are STILL OCCURING there... AFTER the French, Britain, German, Spanish were long gone. By the current superpowers like china, russia, US, angling for influence and stoking wars between Marxism and Capitalism, democracy and cultural tribal rule.
> 
> And then you have the environmentalists who want them to have solar panels and organic farming and NO widespread industrial or transportation growth to save the planet.. AND are kinda fond of "population control" programs as well...
> 
> EVERYONE'S got an agenda for the African continent.. *What they NEED is LEADERSHIP to stand up to all this nannying and actually DEVELOP their nations in a culturally appropriate way without the rest of world coercing into plans and structures that aren't comfortable*....
Click to expand...


Yeah, but they (the world powers that be) killed Khadafi.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Marion Morrison said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police murder unarmed, innocent people with equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose we're not, but Russia already is.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like in Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism." And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something. You're judging Africa on a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a point.. It took a Civil War with the worst casualties in our military history to get it right. But -- we never had the level of sickness, despair, poverty and insecurity OUTSIDE of that Civil war to thwart us..
> 
> And it's not really just "decades" for Africa.  There were transitions to self-rule going on as PART of the "development plan".. Hard to have a democratic nation state in a nation that's floundering in Civil rights, economic security, education, tribal tensions, etc..
> 
> You CAN argue that the Cold war and outside political influences are STILL OCCURING there... AFTER the French, Britain, German, Spanish were long gone. By the current superpowers like china, russia, US, angling for influence and stoking wars between Marxism and Capitalism, democracy and cultural tribal rule.
> 
> And then you have the environmentalists who want them to have solar panels and organic farming and NO widespread industrial or transportation growth to save the planet.. AND are kinda fond of "population control" programs as well...
> 
> EVERYONE'S got an agenda for the African continent.. *What they NEED is LEADERSHIP to stand up to all this nannying and actually DEVELOP their nations in a culturally appropriate way without the rest of world coercing into plans and structures that aren't comfortable*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they (the world powers that be) killed Khadafi.
Click to expand...


What did we get right?  The civil war solved nothing....only increased the dictatorial powers of a central government that is so friggin screwed up and only continues to get more screwed up every day.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MacTheKnife said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police murder unarmed, innocent people with equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose we're not, but Russia already is.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like in Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism." And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something. You're judging Africa on a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a point.. It took a Civil War with the worst casualties in our military history to get it right. But -- we never had the level of sickness, despair, poverty and insecurity OUTSIDE of that Civil war to thwart us..
> 
> And it's not really just "decades" for Africa.  There were transitions to self-rule going on as PART of the "development plan".. Hard to have a democratic nation state in a nation that's floundering in Civil rights, economic security, education, tribal tensions, etc..
> 
> You CAN argue that the Cold war and outside political influences are STILL OCCURING there... AFTER the French, Britain, German, Spanish were long gone. By the current superpowers like china, russia, US, angling for influence and stoking wars between Marxism and Capitalism, democracy and cultural tribal rule.
> 
> And then you have the environmentalists who want them to have solar panels and organic farming and NO widespread industrial or transportation growth to save the planet.. AND are kinda fond of "population control" programs as well...
> 
> EVERYONE'S got an agenda for the African continent.. *What they NEED is LEADERSHIP to stand up to all this nannying and actually DEVELOP their nations in a culturally appropriate way without the rest of world coercing into plans and structures that aren't comfortable*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they (the world powers that be) killed Khadafi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did we get right?  The civil war solved nothing....only increased the dictatorial powers of a central government that is so friggin screwed up and only continues to get more screwed up every day.
Click to expand...


Lincoln was a despot, he tromped all over The Constitution.

For one, he jailed journalists with opposing views. Amendment 1=violated.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Marion Morrison said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police murder unarmed, innocent people with equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible story, and the sad thing is, it will only get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose we're not, but Russia already is.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.....all the Western Nations conspired against White S. Africans to impose black rule on them...very similiar to how after the Civil War....Negroes were placed in high office in the South...they were made congressmen, governors...no election just the Federals using their dictatorial powers to oppress....much like how the democrats now strive to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like in Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism." And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something. You're judging Africa on a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a point.. It took a Civil War with the worst casualties in our military history to get it right. But -- we never had the level of sickness, despair, poverty and insecurity OUTSIDE of that Civil war to thwart us..
> 
> And it's not really just "decades" for Africa.  There were transitions to self-rule going on as PART of the "development plan".. Hard to have a democratic nation state in a nation that's floundering in Civil rights, economic security, education, tribal tensions, etc..
> 
> You CAN argue that the Cold war and outside political influences are STILL OCCURING there... AFTER the French, Britain, German, Spanish were long gone. By the current superpowers like china, russia, US, angling for influence and stoking wars between Marxism and Capitalism, democracy and cultural tribal rule.
> 
> And then you have the environmentalists who want them to have solar panels and organic farming and NO widespread industrial or transportation growth to save the planet.. AND are kinda fond of "population control" programs as well...
> 
> EVERYONE'S got an agenda for the African continent.. *What they NEED is LEADERSHIP to stand up to all this nannying and actually DEVELOP their nations in a culturally appropriate way without the rest of world coercing into plans and structures that aren't comfortable*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they (the world powers that be) killed Khadafi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did we get right?  The civil war solved nothing....only increased the dictatorial powers of a central government that is so friggin screwed up and only continues to get more screwed up every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lincoln was a despot, he tromped all over The Constitution.
> 
> For one, he jailed journalists with opposing views. Amendment 1=violated.
Click to expand...


Still a far better President than Trump.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Superbadbrutha said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police murder unarmed, innocent people with equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the US bears a great measure of the guilt for what is happening to these people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose we're not, but Russia already is.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA was the Crown Jewel of the African continent, and we betrayed them. A first world nation was reduced to 3rd world status in 3.5 years just by handing control of it over to negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like in Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The existence of the United States of America is itself a result of "freeing the bonds of colonialism." And it took several hundred years for us to actually become something. You're judging Africa on a few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a point.. It took a Civil War with the worst casualties in our military history to get it right. But -- we never had the level of sickness, despair, poverty and insecurity OUTSIDE of that Civil war to thwart us..
> 
> And it's not really just "decades" for Africa.  There were transitions to self-rule going on as PART of the "development plan".. Hard to have a democratic nation state in a nation that's floundering in Civil rights, economic security, education, tribal tensions, etc..
> 
> You CAN argue that the Cold war and outside political influences are STILL OCCURING there... AFTER the French, Britain, German, Spanish were long gone. By the current superpowers like china, russia, US, angling for influence and stoking wars between Marxism and Capitalism, democracy and cultural tribal rule.
> 
> And then you have the environmentalists who want them to have solar panels and organic farming and NO widespread industrial or transportation growth to save the planet.. AND are kinda fond of "population control" programs as well...
> 
> EVERYONE'S got an agenda for the African continent.. *What they NEED is LEADERSHIP to stand up to all this nannying and actually DEVELOP their nations in a culturally appropriate way without the rest of world coercing into plans and structures that aren't comfortable*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they (the world powers that be) killed Khadafi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did we get right?  The civil war solved nothing....only increased the dictatorial powers of a central government that is so friggin screwed up and only continues to get more screwed up every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lincoln was a despot, he tromped all over The Constitution.
> 
> For one, he jailed journalists with opposing views. Amendment 1=violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a far better President than Trump.
Click to expand...


So Trump would be closer to Lincoln if he put all dissenting reporters in jail, amirite?


----------



## Litwin

BlackFlag said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer
> 
> 
> 
> Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.
Click to expand...

SA produced 80% African GDP under Afrikaner regime . was a massive magnet for bantu (other black people)  folk from other countries.     turned this corner of African into developed country . than children are not responsible for fathers "sins" and you know it. my opinion that AS today is very overrated country , and partition ( a la Yugoslavia style) is the only one solution


----------



## Litwin

Tipsycatlover said:


> Many white farmers have already fled to a friendly country.  They went to Russia.



"fled to a friendly country.  They went to Russia" 
cr&p from Olgino , "russia" is much like SA just with snow and with *0 hope*. most of _Boer_s moved to NZ and Australia , which is wrong they´d fight for own country in SA instead


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Marion Morrison said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the black woman who was murdered by police in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police murder unarmed, innocent people with equal opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then we should offer sanctuary to every white South African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose we're not, but Russia already is.
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The oppressed have overthrown their oppressors countless times over human history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like in Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a point.. It took a Civil War with the worst casualties in our military history to get it right. But -- we never had the level of sickness, despair, poverty and insecurity OUTSIDE of that Civil war to thwart us..
> 
> And it's not really just "decades" for Africa.  There were transitions to self-rule going on as PART of the "development plan".. Hard to have a democratic nation state in a nation that's floundering in Civil rights, economic security, education, tribal tensions, etc..
> 
> You CAN argue that the Cold war and outside political influences are STILL OCCURING there... AFTER the French, Britain, German, Spanish were long gone. By the current superpowers like china, russia, US, angling for influence and stoking wars between Marxism and Capitalism, democracy and cultural tribal rule.
> 
> And then you have the environmentalists who want them to have solar panels and organic farming and NO widespread industrial or transportation growth to save the planet.. AND are kinda fond of "population control" programs as well...
> 
> EVERYONE'S got an agenda for the African continent.. *What they NEED is LEADERSHIP to stand up to all this nannying and actually DEVELOP their nations in a culturally appropriate way without the rest of world coercing into plans and structures that aren't comfortable*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they (the world powers that be) killed Khadafi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did we get right?  The civil war solved nothing....only increased the dictatorial powers of a central government that is so friggin screwed up and only continues to get more screwed up every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lincoln was a despot, he tromped all over The Constitution.
> 
> For one, he jailed journalists with opposing views. Amendment 1=violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a far better President than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump would be closer to Lincoln if he put all dissenting reporters in jail, amirite?
Click to expand...


Only in the mind of a Trump Humper.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Litwin said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer
> 
> 
> 
> Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA produced 80% African GDP under Afrikaner regime . was a massive magnet for bantu (other black people)  folk from other countries.     turned this corner of African into developed country . than children are not responsible for fathers "sins" and you know it. my opinion that AS today is very overrated country , and partition ( a la Yugoslavia style) is the only one solution
Click to expand...


Integration has also been a huge, yes I say HUGE failure in America....yet the Feds continue wasting taxpayers money to try and make it work and the media as to be expected does its best to try and cover up the failures of this disastrous policy.

Lincoln got it right but modern day politicians go along with covering up the truth...aka go along to get along...to preserve their political careers.

Integration Has Failed (Part I) - American Renaissance


----------



## Marion Morrison

MacTheKnife said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer
> 
> 
> 
> Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA produced 80% African GDP under Afrikaner regime . was a massive magnet for bantu (other black people)  folk from other countries.     turned this corner of African into developed country . than children are not responsible for fathers "sins" and you know it. my opinion that AS today is very overrated country , and partition ( a la Yugoslavia style) is the only one solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Integration has also been a huge, yes I say HUGE failure in America....yet the Feds continue wasting taxpayers money to try and make it work and the media as to be expected does its best to try and cover up the failures of this disastrous policy.
> 
> Lincoln got it right but modern day politicians go along with covering up the truth...aka go along to get along...to preserve their political careers.
> 
> Integration Has Failed (Part I) - American Renaissance
Click to expand...



Busing students far away from home for school is retarded. Charter schools is the way to go. The State should not be forcing integration.

One absolutely insane example is the government subsidizing million-dollar homes for Section 8 recipients. Obama did that, I hope it's stopped by now.


----------



## MacTheKnife

Marion Morrison said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This horrendous genocidal war against Whites in S. Africa  is mostly ignored if not ignored all together by Western Nations.
> 
> As in it goes against the liberal narrative of black victimhood.
> 
> S. Africa is a long ways from America but what is going on there is no stranger to our shores.  Black on White violence in America is also ignored and covered up by the media....no one wants to deal with it...just too controversial just too un-pleasant....and besides the blacks had great,great,great grandparents who were slaves....the truth of which is also covered up.
> 
> Why are white folks so un-concerned about all this?South Africa horror as white farmer activist beaten to death with hammer
> 
> 
> 
> Punished for the sins of their fathers and grandfathers.  What a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SA produced 80% African GDP under Afrikaner regime . was a massive magnet for bantu (other black people)  folk from other countries.     turned this corner of African into developed country . than children are not responsible for fathers "sins" and you know it. my opinion that AS today is very overrated country , and partition ( a la Yugoslavia style) is the only one solution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Integration has also been a huge, yes I say HUGE failure in America....yet the Feds continue wasting taxpayers money to try and make it work and the media as to be expected does its best to try and cover up the failures of this disastrous policy.
> 
> Lincoln got it right but modern day politicians go along with covering up the truth...aka go along to get along...to preserve their political careers.
> 
> Integration Has Failed (Part I) - American Renaissance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Busing students far away from home for school is retarded. Charter schools is the way to go. The State should not be forcing integration.
> 
> One absolutely insane example is the government subsidizing million-dollar homes for Section 8 recipients. Obama did that, I hope it's stopped by now.
Click to expand...


The hard working taxpayers....many having to work two jobs to support their families would be shocked to know how much money the feds have poured into black communities and neighborhoods to up grade the housing.

When I was in college in St. Louis i rented a room in a big ole 3 story house from a lady who did not flee to the suburbs when all the blacks started moving in....the whole area was at one time a very nice Jewish Neighborhood complete with synagogue.....but after a few yrs. of blacks taking over the whole area ...a big area...i would say about 3miles long by about a mile wide turned into  a huge ghetto area...the houses were not taken care of and if anyone has ever driven through a ghetto area they know what I refer to. 

The old lady I rented from..she rented out rooms mostly to Washington Univ. which was close by did keep up her house.

I drove through that area again a couple of years ago and it was un-recognizable....all the big old victorian homes torn down and replaced by new housing ...apartments and homes.

Guess who footed the bill for all that?....and I gurantee you in a few years it will all be run down just like it was before.


----------



## 52ndStreet

What about all the Black Zulu people slaughtered by the white invaders back in the 1700's till the river turned red with their blood.??!!


----------



## MacTheKnife

52ndStreet said:


> What about all the Black Zulu people slaughtered by the white invaders back in the 1700's till the river turned red with their blood.??!!



We have a bunch of zulus right here in river city running around like jungle critters comitting all sorts of mayhem....that is a  real problem ...who cares about something that happened in afreeka hundreds of years ago?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

This thread is just a wankfest for klanboys who still live with their parents.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Africa is the white canary.


----------

